# oozing and bleeding lipoma....



## Tuckers Mom

So I am just wanting to hear from any of you whom have been through the Internal struggle on what to do at this point. 

My Frazier is 13. Happy. Tail Wagging, eating, good potty control still. His HUGE shoulder lipoma ( size of a small nerf football) sprung a leak a few days ago. It's leaking clear and blood. He's not infected, being given antibiotics and Yunnan Baiyao ( started this last night) to help control the oozing. A chat with the Vet last night was not really helpful, just more of what I already know. " how much do you tolerate" before you make the decision to send him to the bridge? The wound site is uncomfortable for him. It's red from wound dressings, I have to keep it covered or he gets the fluid all over my home. Vet pretty sure that at some point the lipoma went crazy and became cancerous. I am so sad. I wanted that one last Christmas, which I got, and My poor Baby Boy Tucker wants and needs our attention and affection, and I have had to isolate him in his crate because the first thing he wants to do is play with his Elder, and I can't have that with the condition he is in. Can anyone relate or give me some guideance as to what to do at this point? I love him so much, so much that I can't allow any suffering for him. He doesn't deserve that.... My heart is breaking..... Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry your Frazier and you are dealing with this. It sounds like you are not getting support you need from your Frazier's veterinarian and that is a shame. My first reaction after reading your post was that your veterinarian needs some lessons in bedside manners with patient owners! Honestly, this vet asked you how much you wanted to tolerate before putting him down, and the vet is "pretty sure" the lipoma became cancerous??? Sheesh...real professional there. :no:

I would get a second opinion first and foremost. Unless a biopsy is performed there is no way to tell if the lipoma is cancerous. Is there a reason why Frazier cannot be under sedation? My Barkley had a hours long splenectomy a few months before he would have turned 13. He sailed through the splenectomy procedure, but the cancer did take his life about four months later. We had him sedated routinely for lipomas when he was a senior without any issues. If Frazier is medically able to be sedated I'd at least get an aspirate or biopsy to determine if you are dealing with a cancer. 

Second, how is his attitude? Is he happy, enjoying your company? Any other major medical issues? These all play into the big quality of life issue every pet owner faces with their senior dog.

BTW, we tried the yunan paiyao and it worked for our Barkley too. 

Frazier is handsome!


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper had one on his head that went from a lipoma type growth to an oozing, bleeding mass too. It did not seem to bother him though. He fell down in my kitchen and ruptured it. Blood and ick everywhere. He had too many health issues for me to be comfortable with having him sedated and I jusdt thought it was a cyst at the time. 

I used something called "Wonder dust" from my horse supplies to chemically cauterize it and stop the oozing. It is not expensive and you can get it from Tractor Supply as well as a Feed and Seed or Tack shop. Just use a light to medium dusting of it. Too thick and it will make a big nasty scab.

It is so hard to watch them age and not be able to help any more than we can. Big hugs to you and your boys.


----------



## mylissyk

My little mix breed girl, Katie, had a tumor on her shoulder. We did have it removed once but it grew back in the same location . It also began to weep and bleed as it got larger, and got quite large. I put a t-shirt on her for a while but it was getting worse and I ended up wrapping a towel around her mid section over the tumor to catch the fluid. You could also try a large gauze pad and wrap his mid section with vet wrap, the vet wrap is stretchy and sticks to itself, that might be more secure and more comfortable for him.

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Katie was also 13 and she had suspicious shadows in her lungs too, so our vet didn't want to do surgery again. 

I understand the struggle you are going through trying to keep the wound covered, it broke my heart every time I changed the towel. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.

Since he is Happy. Tail Wagging, eating, good potty control, maybe you could consult with a surgeon about removing the mass. If there is no other signs of anything in chest xrays, maybe it could be done.


----------



## olik

I am so sorry to hear that you have to deal with that.My Beagle had huge one on his rear end.It was oozing and nasty.We did surgery ,he was 11 then.He had another 1/2 year of good life. Made his life much brighter and easier to move. Sorry again.


----------



## mylissyk

Reading through your post again, I really don't like your vet's response. I think you definitely should get a second opinion, and ask about having it removed.

Coincidentally, Katie's tumor grew back several months after we had changed vets. The new vet gave me much more information and her level of concern and caring was sky high better than the old vet.


----------



## C's Mom

I'm just wondering out loud here but would a bandage similar to the kind they use for people with bed sores work here? I believe they call it "second skin" in layman's terms. This might take care of your immediate problem.

Sounds like Frasier still has a good quality of life and if he isn't in pain I'd try to make whatever time you have left very special.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker's Mom*

I am so very sorry to hear that Tucker and you are going through this.
Maybe it could be removed, as some others have said?
Praying for Tucker.


----------



## caseypooh

Our Casey had 2 cyst like thinks rupture, one was very large. At one point it looked like it healed over but then it started oozing again and never did heal. We used the sterile adhesive pads and gauze pads from rite aid (for people). I would clean it with sterile saline solution, layer the gauze pads and then secure it with the adhesive pads. I used a couple of the 3x4" pads.


----------



## BayBeams

First of all I just want to tell you how very much I LOVE the photo of you with your dogs in the leaves. It is beautiful and something to be cherished!!
Sadly, I am all too familiar with your delemma as I am going through the same difficult choices with my Beau. However, one thing that is giving me support is that I have very understanding vets who don't just give up on a dog because of the age or ailment. I don't have a suggestion for you other than you know your dog and if he is still interacting and enjoying life with you, though it may be different, he is not ready to go. As others have said perhaps the mass can be removed or otherwise managed by a different vet who has a different outlook on the aging pet.
I wish you wisdom in making the most difficult of decisions for your dear pup.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Well, Let me elaborate a little more:

Vet: this was the Emergency Vet, on call last night. They deal with critical cases, and really she "was" very nice, and sympathetic and kept telling me that she knows how tough things are when you have to come to terms with our Elder Members.

Surgery: is not really adviseable because of 1. Age, she said, although his in good shape, and where the tumor is located and it's massive size, it would be a very costly surgery that may just buy a little time, and be very painful recovery for him. She also has some concerns about anesthesia. All and All, not a good Surgery Candidate. 2. the cost. As much as I love him, I have to consider the finanical aspects of something that may only be in vain, and for my own selfishness, will keep him around. 

Then there is Tucker: ( baby boy MESS of a dog...lol) He is so energetic, and playful and loves to roll over and kick with his feet when he plays. He hit Frazier's tumor the other day ( possibly what started all this) and frazier lunged at him because it hurt him. I want to also say, that the demeanor of the Vet was not cold at all. Very empathetic, but they see this stuff all the time. I know that Frazier has been very healthy most of his life, I would not have got him to 13 years old If he wasn't! So Tucker is basically in full isolation from him ( crated except for our daily 3 mle walk and doggy park time) and doesn't seem to mind at all, but *I MIND*. It's ot fair to keep them apart, but I honestly think his condition is too fragile to allow them time together because it leads to friendly battle, and then who knows.... 

His Health Today: He has a hard time standing, sleeps mostly, otherwise his personality is still pure gold. He hates me changing his wound dressing, the hair has fallen out at the tumor wound site, and the skin is very itchy and red and painful for him because of the wound dressings. It's a tough call. I want to do the right thing for all of us. I know he can't be enjoying life with an itchy nasty wound, and Tucker's not having a good time watching me cry all day. Sigh.


----------



## cubbysan

Didn't Beaushel go through a couple of these burst lipomas with Beau during his last year or two? 

I am sure once she sees this post she will respond and give you ideas on how she took care of Beau.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sorry you are going through this with Frasier. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tuckers Mom said:


> So I am just wanting to hear from any of you whom have been through the Internal struggle on what to do at this point.


Sorry you are going through this. My boy Tucker had a couple sebaceous cysts rupture and one I had to keep clean for over a year. It became part of the routine. My vet assured me in Tucker's case all of his many lumps and bumps, cysts, lipomas, adenomas, ect would not be the death of him. He was right, the evil nasal cancer got him.



Tuckers Mom said:


> My Frazier is 13. Happy. Tail Wagging, eating, good potty control still. His HUGE shoulder lipoma ( size of a small nerf football) sprung a leak a few days ago. It's leaking clear and blood. He's not infected, being given antibiotics and Yunnan Baiyao ( started this last night) to help control the oozing. A chat with the Vet last night was not really helpful, just more of what I already know. " how much do you tolerate" before you make the decision to send him to the bridge? The wound site is uncomfortable for him. It's red from wound dressings, I have to keep it covered or he gets the fluid all over my home. Vet pretty sure that at some point the lipoma went crazy and became cancerous. I am so sad. I wanted that one last Christmas, which I got, and My poor Baby Boy Tucker wants and needs our attention and affection, and I have had to isolate him in his crate because the first thing he wants to do is play with his Elder, and I can't have that with the condition he is in. Can anyone relate or give me some guideance as to what to do at this point? I love him so much, so much that I can't allow any suffering for him. He doesn't deserve that.... My heart is breaking..... Thanks for listening.


 Tucker had a large Lipoma too for many years. Lipomas can and do go through growth spurts then stop. Just because it started leaking does not mean cancer!!!!! If he is in otherwise good health I would have it removed. My old boy could not have gone through surgery, way too many issues. Get another vets opinion please.

Is the wound site uncomfortable for him because of your applied dressings? I never dressed the wound, just used a old t shirt and old blankets for him to lie on. I realize how stressed and disheartened you must be seeing all this oil and blood. I was at first too, it is amazing the volume of nasty stuff that comes out of these things. I do not believe from what you have written that this is a end of life issue:no:


----------



## Debles

I would get your regular vet's opinion.. surely there is something besides ending his life that can be done. Why can he barely stand?

If there are many other issues, that is different but if his only problem is this wound there are ways to care for it and keep him safe and also allow Tucker to be out of the crate.

Your boy is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor Frazier - and poor you. It must be so hard to see him in pain. I have no experience in this - just wanted to offer good wishes and support.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I would stop dressing the wound, it is making him uncomfortable. Use a old t shirt. And get another vets opinion!!! I know of several old dogs personally that had huge tumors removed and went on to live happy lives.



Tuckers Mom said:


> Well, Let me elaborate a little more:
> 
> Vet: this was the Emergency Vet, on call last night. They deal with critical cases, and really she "was" very nice, and sympathetic and kept telling me that she knows how tough things are when you have to come to terms with our Elder Members.
> 
> Surgery: is not really adviseable because of 1. Age, she said, although his in good shape, and where the tumor is located and it's massive size, it would be a very costly surgery that may just buy a little time, and be very painful recovery for him. She also has some concerns about anesthesia. All and All, not a good Surgery Candidate. 2. the cost. As much as I love him, I have to consider the finanical aspects of something that may only be in vain, and for my own selfishness, will keep him around.
> 
> Then there is Tucker: ( baby boy MESS of a dog...lol) He is so energetic, and playful and loves to roll over and kick with his feet when he plays. He hit Frazier's tumor the other day ( possibly what started all this) and frazier lunged at him because it hurt him. I want to also say, that the demeanor of the Vet was not cold at all. Very empathetic, but they see this stuff all the time. I know that Frazier has been very healthy most of his life, I would not have got him to 13 years old If he wasn't! So Tucker is basically in full isolation from him ( crated except for our daily 3 mle walk and doggy park time) and doesn't seem to mind at all, but *I MIND*. It's ot fair to keep them apart, but I honestly think his condition is too fragile to allow them time together because it leads to friendly battle, and then who knows....
> 
> His Health Today: He has a hard time standing, sleeps mostly, otherwise his personality is still pure gold. He hates me changing his wound dressing, the hair has fallen out at the tumor wound site, and the skin is very itchy and red and painful for him because of the wound dressings. It's a tough call. I want to do the right thing for all of us. I know he can't be enjoying life with an itchy nasty wound, and Tucker's not having a good time watching me cry all day. Sigh.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Golden Camper: Thanks for all of that. I followed Tucker's Journey just yesterday and cried VERY HARD at your story. He was truly a beautiful boy, and the love you had for eachother was so very wonderful. He was one lucky guy.

I don't feel like it is " The End" either. In my heart I don't. My priority is to have my boy comfortable, and stop the bleeding and oozing so my boys can be together again. I think that's the most devastating part of all of this. I will consult with HIS vet on Monday. As I mentioned, removal is not an option for what I posted above. I Would appreciate everyone's understanding to my financial situation, and as I said before, his health is not Stellar, he's just an old man. His regular vet won't even allow for teeth cleaning due to issues of anestesia. In a prior proceedure he had a very difficult time with anestesia, so that is why there is concern for this. I will hunt down some old t-shirts. My home is layered on old sheets and towels right now anyway. When Tucker and I returned from the Park this morning, both He and Frazier reported to the kitchen for their morning yummy snacks. Side By Side, Tandem drooling etc...lol. I can't give up on my guy. He was a rescue that had such a horrible start to his life, and I promised him the best life ever, and He never gave up on me one day of his life. Sad Times for sure.....


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Debles said:


> Why can he barely stand?


He has Canine Arthritis and loss of muscle tissue. Treated with Rimadyl.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper's growth was no where near as large as Frazier's, but it was bloody and oozy. My bassettX insisted on cleaning it much to Copper's dismay.

Since removal is not an option (and I understand), if your regular vet doesn't have a suggestion could you try the wonder dust? It costs less than $10 and not only did it stop the bleeding and oozing it also shrank the growth. It didn't go away, but it became more manageable. I have pictures somewhere that shows the shrinkage and I can send them to you Monday if you'd like. I can't today because I am at home and dial-up just won't handle it.

A light to medium dusting is the amount you need. Not real thick or it will make a crust.

I hope you can find a way to handle Frazier's problems and have more good time with your boys. It sure is hard with a senior.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

My Jake had something that oozed on the back of his neck - it smelled horrible too but it really didn't seem to bother him. The Vet said it was NOT cancer.  I used big diapers like a neckerchief and I cleaned it twice a day with some surgical soap that my Vet used to smuggle to me in a pill bottle. The diapers were washed seperately and bleached. It never went away and I treated it for pretty close to a year. He had the wobbly legs and such at the end too. Oh boy - I don't envy the decision you will make. You're already contemplating it so it's not that far away.

I will tell you that I should have let Jake go 6 months before I did. His last 6 months were for us - not for him. And they rarely go on their own. But always try your best to make them comfortable first. When I saw that an increased dose of Rimadyl did not help him, I knew it was time. 

The picture in your signature is absolutely beautiful. You will treasure it always.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Can you see another vet and get another opinion? Specifically, is there a veterinary specialty center where you can see a board certified veterinay surgeon?
I just did a dental with nasty tooth extraction on my girl who is almost 14. Age is NOT a reason to not remove that if it's ruining his and your quality of life. On older dogs they may want to do a chest xray first, which is prudent.
I've had some fairly large lipomas removed from my Tiny (last one weighed almost 2 pounds) and she healed up quickly without incident each time.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you. I did everything in the world for my old boy. I completely understand the financial issue, believe me. It costs many thousands of dollars in his last year and it just about drained me financial. There are no guarantees of course when it comes to major surgery and I do not buy into the not having surgery solely because of age thing. There are different methods/drugs used for anesthesia and maybe he would have better luck with another method of anesthetic? Veterinary science has come a long way in the past couple decades since I rescued my first girl.

I look forward to what your vet has to say on Monday. Seems to me you have two options. 1) let him live out his life with a leaking lipoma and keep him and Tucker from playing too much. 2) go ahead with the surgery and risk the money and possible loss.

I hope you do not regard this as harsh as I do not mean it that way, but euthanasia for a leaking lipoma is not an option in my book.

You have a tough decision to make, especially so with him being arthitic and on NSAIDS for pain and inflammation. (((hugs)))

I have no clue if this may be helpful or not, but these folks can make up a special harness/protection? thing that might be of help? Just a thought anyway...

DogLeggs: Beyond Calluses

I have also used the Yunnan Baiyao for Tucker. Surprised to see it mentioned again, I thought DallasGold and I were the only ones familiar with it. You probably give it as a pill, but you can also open up the capsule and apply it directly to the wound. I gave it as a pill and it did help with the nose bleeds.

I never did apply it topically for his leaking cysts. They would heal up by themselves but swell and burst again. It was an ongoing thing. They never bothered him at all.



Tuckers Mom said:


> Golden Camper: Thanks for all of that. I followed Tucker's Journey just yesterday and cried VERY HARD at your story. He was truly a beautiful boy, and the love you had for eachother was so very wonderful. He was one lucky guy.
> 
> I don't feel like it is " The End" either. In my heart I don't. My priority is to have my boy comfortable, and stop the bleeding and oozing so my boys can be together again. I think that's the most devastating part of all of this. I will consult with HIS vet on Monday. As I mentioned, removal is not an option for what I posted above. I Would appreciate everyone's understanding to my financial situation, and as I said before, his health is not Stellar, he's just an old man. His regular vet won't even allow for teeth cleaning due to issues of anestesia. In a prior proceedure he had a very difficult time with anestesia, so that is why there is concern for this. I will hunt down some old t-shirts. My home is layered on old sheets and towels right now anyway. When Tucker and I returned from the Park this morning, both He and Frazier reported to the kitchen for their morning yummy snacks. Side By Side, Tandem drooling etc...lol. I can't give up on my guy. He was a rescue that had such a horrible start to his life, and I promised him the best life ever, and He never gave up on me one day of his life. Sad Times for sure.....


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Well, Suffice it to say, it's been a rough day so far here! I would like to Thank Coopers Mom for the phone chat this morning. It gave me great Clarity. I am seeing a Vet Monday, and Here is what my initial decision is:

Surgery: No. Can't and won't do it. Even with a teeth cleaning several years ago, it about killed him, and the whole (as Steve put it) Possible loss and financial aspects.

Lipoma: What's a few extra dirty T-shirts? If he is happy, and wants to eat, let him be. Good thing I have hardwood floors in my beat up ole' farmhouse. I am not seeing anything in him that indicates that I have to say goodbye to my Bud. When it's time I and (he) will know. Until then, off to get some Wonder Dust and dog treats...

Thanks All so much, Especially Coppers Mom and GoldenCamper. You two are amazingly compassionate folks to a stranger on an Internet Message board. Golden love truly is like none other, It has the ability to bond complete strangers. <3


----------



## Dallas Gold

Two things that really helped me during Barkley's hemangiosarcoma battle were the big canvas painter's tarps I got at Home Depot/Lowes (cheap and easily laundered) and the interlocking rubber mats that are also sold at Home improvement stores. Barkley suffered from nosebleeding at the end and I put them all over the house and that took the worry away about keeping the floors clean. We used Boys Tshirts size 5 (he was a tiny dog underneath all his fur) to keep him from licking certain cysts and bumps and to keep them safe from nail damage from scratching. 

I'd double check with your regular vet--sometimes they can do some biopsies with the stuff Michael Jackson used- propofol (sp). It's very light and very easy on the body. We even had a lump removed from Barkley once without sedation--though it wasn't near as large as your Frazier's is.

If Frazier is having difficulty moving from arthritis please consider adding in anti-inflammatory levels of Omega 3 fatty acids--you can google the Health section and there are several threads on this subject on dosing and what other ingredients should not be in the formulation.


----------



## coppers-mom

Tuckers Mom said:


> Surgery: No. Can't and won't do it. Even with a teeth cleaning several years ago, it about killed him, and the whole (as Steve put it) Possible loss and financial aspects.
> 
> Lipoma: What's a few extra dirty T-shirts? If he is happy, and wants to eat, let him be. Good thing I have hardwood floors in my beat up ole' farmhouse. I am not seeing anything in him that indicates that I have to say goodbye to my Bud. When it's time I and (he) will know. Until then, off to get some Wonder Dust and dog treats...
> 
> Thanks All so much, Especially Coppers Mom and GoldenCamper. You two are amazingly compassionate folks to a stranger on an Internet Message board. Golden love truly is like none other, It has the ability to bond complete strangers. <3


It sure does and Steve and I are good friends because we bonded over Copper and his Tucker - The only two turtle hunters I know of.

I hope Frazier's lipoma comes under control and he gets more comfortable. 
As Copper got older, it was always in the back of mind "Is it time???". He made the decision for me.

Please call or Pm or whatever any time you want or need to. You and Frazier will be in my thoughts and prayers. Give him a smooch for me.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tuckers Mom said:


> Golden Camper: Thanks for all of that. I followed Tucker's Journey just yesterday and cried VERY HARD at your story. He was truly a beautiful boy, and the love you had for eachother was so very wonderful. He was one lucky guy.


 You really read through that whole thread? Bless your heart.



Tuckers Mom said:


> Lipoma: What's a few extra dirty T-shirts? If he is happy, and wants to eat, let him be. Good thing I have hardwood floors in my beat up ole' farmhouse. I am not seeing anything in him that indicates that I have to say goodbye to my Bud. When it's time I and (he) will know. Until then, off to get some Wonder Dust and dog treats...


 I like to see this positive attitude. T shirts and blankets wash up fine and you could say my oriental rug has a bit of character to it.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

So Sad to have to wear a shirt.... I put one on Tucker too just for a show of support for his big brother..... Now you can see my dismay. This thing is UGLY and huge.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Seeing this picture, I understand why this is so hard. That hardly seems bearable


----------



## Tuckers Mom

I know. that's why I didn't want to sound like I was being Whiney and looking for an easy way out. This thing is Nasty. Thank Gawd it does not stink. I am sure the antibiotics are keeping that from happening. I am going to apply the wonderdust as soon as it looks a little less angry. This Sucks, I feel so helpless for my Bud. Clearly he does not appreciate having to wear a shirt. It's tough. and it's getting in the way of him sleeping because the mass is so big it slides down his neck and he can't sleep comfortably in one spot very long...


----------



## mylissyk

Frasier is very lucky to have you. I was thinking that maybe instead of crating Tucker so much you could put a baby gate up in a bedroom and let either Tucker or Frasier spend time in there, and that way Tucker wouldn't have to be crated so much. 

I hope the dust helps stop the bleeding and seeping. My heart really goes out to because I do know the emotions you are going through. Big hugs.


----------



## mylissyk

Tuckers Mom said:


> I know. that's why I didn't want to sound like I was being Whiney and looking for an easy way out. This thing is Nasty. Thank Gawd it does not stink. I am sure the antibiotics are keeping that from happening. I am going to apply the wonderdust as soon as it looks a little less angry. This Sucks, I feel so helpless for my Bud. Clearly he does not appreciate having to wear a shirt. It's tough. and it's getting in the way of him sleeping because the mass is so big it slides down his neck and he can't sleep comfortably in one spot very long...



Boys size tshirts may work better, the neck will be smaller and the shirt a short length. Our dogs are actually a lot smaller than we realize!


----------



## GoldenCamper

It does look like it is leaking quite a bit. Tucker's would leak a lot and then calm down after a few days. Could you put some gauze ( you will go through a lot) between the t shirt and lipoma? That way you could swap out the gauze and not change the t shirt so often. You could ask the vet about Tramadol for pain, it is complementary to NSAIDS but it can make some dogs dopey (like my Tucker) so I just gave it at night as it helped him sleep too. Also ask about Benedryl, it helps with sleep & inflammation. Prednisone would be another consideration. Just some thoughts.

Write all your questions down on a sheet of paper before you see the vet.

I know it is ugly, hang in there, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Watching them age and begin to ail is the hardest part of having dogs as companions. ((BIG HUG)) to you.

I just thought I'd add that I think you're doing the right thing by keeping the two dogs apart. Are there other management strategies you could employ that would keep your younger dog out of a crate for part of the time? Can you baby-gate one dog in the kitchen, or use the gate to keep the younger dog out of whatever room Frasier likes to lounge in?


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker's mom*

Tucker's Mom

I am so very sorry that Frazier and you are going through this. 
I am praying for all of you.


----------



## BeauShel

I just saw this thread and it does sound exactly like what my Beau had but not as large as your Tucker's is. I agree with the others and not keep the wound bandaged. Putting the tshirt on it is a good idea. Maybe when you talk to your vet he can drain some of the fluid off of it since you cant have the surgery for him. Because there is fluid in there. That might help. Get that powder stuff that Teresa was talking about, that will help to dry it up. We talked about doing that for Beau or removing it but he had seizures and a bad heart so we couldnt do it for those reasons. My Beau had his on his neck. And it just kept breaking open. We would clean it up and just spoil him. It would heal and break back open. I have a picture somewhere on the forum. 

Also you might talk to your vet about changing his arthritis medication. Sometimes the meds can stop working as well. Maybe something like metacam or gabapentin will work better for him. My Beau had to go on several different types of meds because they just stop working as well. 

I will keep your Tucker in my prayers.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Well, Frazier Knocked his noggle on the end of the coffee table tonight trying to get to Tucker who was going out for a "pee" with Daddy.... busted it WIDE OPEN. Wonder dust has coagulated it, but it's very oozy and NOT GOOD...... sigh.


----------



## mylissyk

Poor guy, he needs bumper pads. I think checking with your own vet, let them actually look at it maybe they can come up with something to help stop the bleeding.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Erin had a tumor removed on her leg at 17. If we had not removed it, she would not have been able to walk any more within 2 weeks. I decided I would rather lose her on the table trying to save her. She came through the operation just fine and went on to live another year. Please get a 2nd opinion, it is so much easier to let them go when you have done every thing possible to save them. Hoping for the best for all of you !:crossfing


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry that Frasier and you are going through this. 

My prayers are with you both. 

Tracy and Angel Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

That thing is HUGE! I know you told me it was, but I had no idea.
I am so sorry for Frazier and you.

Wonder Dust does work well for oozy sores and many vets don't know aobut it since it is for horses mainly.
We talked about changing him to Prednisone. Maybe it would help with his arthritis and the monster. I hope you find something that helps.

Call me anytime you need or want to talk.
Big hugs to you and your boys.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker's Mom*

Tucker's Mom

Praying for Frazier and you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tuckers Mom said:


> Well, Frazier Knocked his noggle on the end of the coffee table tonight trying to get to Tucker who was going out for a "pee" with Daddy.... busted it WIDE OPEN. Wonder dust has coagulated it, but it's very oozy and NOT GOOD...... sigh.


Sorry he knocked it open how is he this morning?



Claire's Friend said:


> Erin had a tumor removed on her leg at 17. If we had not removed it, she would not have been able to walk any more within 2 weeks. I decided I would rather lose her on the table trying to save her. She came through the operation just fine and went on to live another year. Please get a 2nd opinion, it is so much easier to let them go when you have done every thing possible to save them. Hoping for the best for all of you !:crossfing


I remember holding my breath on that one, she was an amazing girl! This thread has reminded me of a post I made a while back. It was in tennisball's thread about buddy regarding a old dog I knew that had a big tumor burst, not a canidate for surgery but she made it through it fine and lived another 4 or 5 months or so till old age and unrelated problems caught up with her. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/81584-update-buddy-mast-cell-tumors.html#post1186901


----------



## goldencontriever3

How is Fraizer doing this morning? Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Frazier*

Checking in to see how Frazier is doing. Praying he is doing better.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Hi Everyone, We had to take a Day trip to pick up a new car my Hubby bought but we got snowed in last week when we were supposed to go. Frazier is not well, Very Bloody and oozy, I am trying everything I can. I am exhausted. Will report later tomorrow after I consult His Vet. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers and please continue to lift us up. It's sad and scary for both of us.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker's Mom*

I am so very sorry to hear about Frazier-ask your vet what he/she thinks and what they would do.

I will pray for Frazier and all of you.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Gosh, it just seems to me your vet has got to suggest something to be done. I really don't see how this is bearable, for either of you  There has to be something.

I'll be checking back and hoping for ... hoping for hope! I think about being in your shoes and it feels like it would be all-consuming. I'm so sorry, I feel really bad for you, and for Frazier. I want relief for both of you.


----------



## mylissyk

I just hurt for you guys, and really really want there to be something to help! 

If you can get a snug enough tshirt maybe you could take a sanitary pad and stick it to the inside of the tshirt so it stays against the wound.

The location of the mass is in pretty much the same place as Katie's tumor. The way the towel fit on Katie, I pinned it around her neck like a big bib, then pulled the end of the towel back between her front legs, pulled it up on her side and pinned the end to the top on her back. The towel will absorb more than the tshirt.


----------



## cubbysan

mylissyk said:


> If you can get a snug enough tshirt maybe you could take a sanitary pad and stick it to the inside of the tshirt so it stays against the wound.


I was just going to recommend the same thing. Also, multiple warm compresses a day might get some of the extra fluid out of there and bring it down a bit.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Sending you and Frazier some good thoughts. I hope the vet has something he feels he can do to make it more bearable for you guys....


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wishing Frazier and you the best of luck at the vets today. Hoping for a good update :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Frazier*

Praying for Frazier and you and your trip to the vet's today.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Well Everyone, We are home from the Vet.  It's not good. 

At this point, the tumor has grown so large, it has attached itself to the muscle of the front leg for support. He has no muscle control ( very very little) and surgery is not only not adviseable, it's not an option because of cutting open the muscle. Our Vet says not only will he be in severe pain if he lives through surgery, but he will not be able to walk. It is also losing about 8-10 ounces of fluid loss daily. This is an alarming amount of fluid, she was unable to cauterize it successfully, and despite a shot of antibiotics, it is also showing signs of infection. Frazier winced and whimpered from discomfort. Humanely ending his life is what was advised at this time. I am numb. My Husband and I will be discussing when we will send him off, Here at home. Until then, he has an newborn pampers over the tumor, wrapped in an Ace Bandage and in t-shirt. He is sleepy from some pain meds she gave him, and it's a good thing. I need him to sleep. She has assured my that I am not giving up on him. His tumor is the sign that we all hope we get from our beloved dogs to let us know it's okay to end it. She hugged me, cried with me, and assured me I am a good advocate for my Boy, and thanked me for my tireless efforts to work with this tumor. IF she thought she could stop it from leaking ( it's leaking ALL over the tumor now, just leaching out fluid from every pore) it would only buy a minimal amount of time before the muscles would give out, and he would not be able to support the weight of the tumor any longer and not be able to walk. I refuse any suffering like that. 

Thank you all so much for all the advice and prayers, but I am afraid If I love him as much as I do, then I must do what is right.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry . . . you must be devastated. Thinking of you and your beloved Frazier.


----------



## Karen519

*Tuckers Mom*

Tuckers Mom

I was afraid that the vet visit wouldn't be good, but you are doing what is RIGHT and loving for Frazier and he will be so grateful to you. It is wonderful they will come to your home.

My Hubby and I just had to say goodbye to our Smooch on Dec. 7, when I took her to the vet and her xrays showed cancer.

My thoughts and prayers are with Frazier and you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so very, very sorry


----------



## Jax's Mom

My heart is breaking for you, but you are doing what is best for Tucker, which is the most important thing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for what you and Tucker are going through. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker's Mom*

Tucker's Mom

Holding Frazier and you in my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Claire's Friend

This is the hardest part of loving them. I am so very sorry.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry you and Frazier are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you in the days to come.


----------



## mylissyk

You will be in my thoughts as you make this final decision for him. I have no doubt that you love him enough to do what is best for him. I know what you are feeling, I have been in exactly the same place you are. I wish with all my heart none of us ever have to face this point in their lives. 

Big hugs to your and your boy.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

There is such peace in knowing that I am being prayed for. I am spent. Empty yet full. Frazier seems at peace right now. He's exhaused too. I have spent the last few hours washing linens, and laying beside him crying into his fur. quietly crying, telling him how loved he is, what a great friend he is, How much I wish I could take that tumor off of him, and take the pain for him. I love him. I love Him. I love him. This hurts so much. I wish my boy could outlive me. I am so blessed to have been chosen by this Boy as his Mom. I don't deserve the love he has given me. We are spending a few last days with him to lavishly send him off. Lots of good meals about to happen for him. ( I am a Chef). Again, Thanks so much for all of your support. I can't believe what a great family this place is. I feel very loved here.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Your words speak volumes as to the love you have for your boy. Please know he loves you back just the same. Enjoy every moment.


----------



## Karen519

*Tuckers Mom*

Tuckers Mom

You do deserve him and he loves you that much, and Frazier knows you love him.
This is a great family of people who love and support.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

A little update from the Vet on the medical side of things: The leaking fluid had extremely high levels of protein, and his renal system is shutting down (lab results). Essentially, even though he is happy today, his body is being rapidly depleted of nutrtition. He is starving to death. Unfortunately, as a working couple the only time we could get schedules to coordinate was this coming Sunday, so I have to endure this a bit longer, to get that "in home" send off that I want for him. We are sending Frazier to the Bridge on Sunday Evening, January 23rd at 7:00pm est. I know that you will all be holding us up in prayer that day. Tucker will also be present on the advice of the Vet. I am told that it is comforting to the Pup to be there, as he will know what is happening in a very pack like way. I am so relieved. Sad, relieved. 

My Take Aways: Lipomas can be just as deadly as any cancer when they grow large enough. Never trust one Vet's opinion early on. When you know in your heart that it's not right, get the answers that your companion deserves. 

Never under estimate the power of community. It's really okay to lay it all out there sometimes. You can find the most comfort in people who trully know your pain.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry - try to enjoy every moment between now and Sunday and know you are giving him the final act of kindness.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is such heartbreaking news. HUGS to you and your family. It's never easy when this time comes and I wish you courage and strength for the coming days.


----------



## Karen519

*Tuckers Mom*

Tuckers Mom

I am so very sorry.


----------



## GoldenCamper

My boy was passing protein at the end too, but it was due to a major UTI that appeared out of nowhere. We fixed that problem but we couldn't fix the cancer. Please don't think of Frazier as starving to death, his body just can't process things as he once did. A full belly is a full belly. I bet some broiled Haddock would hit the spot. I wish you strength for the days ahead. Give that boy a kiss for me :smooch:


----------



## Duke's Momma

How devistating. I'm so so sorry. We never have them with us long enough. It's just never long enough. I have no words. He knows how much you love him. WE know how much you love him and the pain you're enduring right now. Yes - all of his favorite things.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker's Mom*

Y., give Frazier all of his favorite things and he and you will be in my prayers


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry. Just heartbroken.
I've been gone all day and was hoping for good news.

I don't know if you have had to deal with ending their life before, but if it is really time they are at peace. Copper ate a last Arby's sandwhich, laid down his head and never moved again. I hope Frasier goes just as peacefully.

You are in my heart and prayers. Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry. You and Fraiser are in our thoughts and prayers. I hope you find peace.


----------



## KaMu

I am so so sorry...... Ill be thinking of you all this coming week. Sending prayers for all.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I was afraid that lipoma was too much. As soon as I saw the picture, I understood your despair. I am so sorry, I can't imagine what this week will be like for you. Kudos to you for loving both of your dogs as much as you do -- this will see all of you through, to Sunday and beyond.

:heartbeat


----------



## Finn's Fan

Having this next six days is both a blessing and a curse. You will anticipate what's coming, but Frazier won't. Continue to make sweet memories with your darling boy....they will help sustain you in your loss. I am so very sorry that it's time for Frazier to get his angel wings. Wishing you strength in the days ahead and peaceful hearts as you say your goodbyes....


----------



## mylissyk

Take lots of pictures, and if he's up to it do things he enjoys. I'm finding your thoughts very profound in the face of this sadness.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

((( Hugs to all of you )))

Your well wishes are so uplifting in this time of great sorrow for us. Frazier is happy this evening, just had a big ole' Bananna complete with mid air catches. Just changed his wound soaked pamper and put a clean shirt on for night nights. He's so much more brave than we are. We went to buy some groceries, and got a bite to eat... ( good after not much of an appetite this last few days) and we came home to find the sheet in front of Little Tuckers Crate all "rumpled" up with one of Frazier's toys in front. Evidence of his "life lessons" session he had with the youngster. Such a flood of emotions right now. Oddly, I am amazingly calm, and relieved. Knowing that his issues are of really serious nature is somewhat easier. That decision really wasn't mine to have to make. Again, a relief. Watching him sleep is so bittersweet. I am filled with gratitude for the life and love a dog that made me a better person. Because of him I am more compassionate, more fun, more trusting. I only hope that I lived up to the expectations of the Perfect Person Frazier thought I was. :--heart:


----------



## Jax's Mom

"I only hope that I lived up to the expectations of the Perfect Person Frazier thought I was. "

Tears are welling up in my eyes as I read your last post. I pray that you continue to have the strength and calm in the days to come....You and Frazier will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so, so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you.

You gave him a wonderful life. You definitely lived up to his expectations, I'm sure, and beyond. I hope you find peace in the next few days. Love him. Treasure your time with him. We'll be here for you.


----------



## mm03gn

Tuckers Mom said:


> ((( Hugs to all of you )))
> 
> Your well wishes are so uplifting in this time of great sorrow for us. Frazier is happy this evening, just had a big ole' Bananna complete with mid air catches. Just changed his wound soaked pamper and put a clean shirt on for night nights. He's so much more brave than we are. We went to buy some groceries, and got a bite to eat... ( good after not much of an appetite this last few days) and we came home to find the sheet in front of Little Tuckers Crate all "rumpled" up with one of Frazier's toys in front. Evidence of his "life lessons" session he had with the youngster. Such a flood of emotions right now. Oddly, I am amazingly calm, and relieved. Knowing that his issues are of really serious nature is somewhat easier. That decision really wasn't mine to have to make. Again, a relief. Watching him sleep is so bittersweet. I am filled with gratitude for the life and love a dog that made me a better person. Because of him I am more compassionate, more fun, more trusting. I only hope that I lived up to the expectations of the Perfect Person Frazier thought I was. :--heart:


I am in awe of you. I can only hope that when I have to face the situation you are currently in, that I do so with the same poise that you are. You are SUCH a good dog mom, and Frazier knows it! You have given him the greatest gift - a happy life in a loving home. You will now give him the greatest final gift - to be able to leave peacefully and with dignity. My heart is aching for you, but I know that you will be ok with the help of this wonderful group here.


----------



## Chelseanr

Just read through this post and I am so very sorry. I see how hard it might be with the lipoma being so large and leaky, taking care of a sick animal can be so utterly draining in every way. 

Sending warm thoughts to you and Fraizer, and hoping he has a few good nights of sleep and days full of joy with you.


----------



## k9mom

I'm very sorry just now seeing this. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BeauShel

Tuckers Mom said:


> ((( Hugs to all of you )))
> 
> Your well wishes are so uplifting in this time of great sorrow for us. Frazier is happy this evening, just had a big ole' Bananna complete with mid air catches. Just changed his wound soaked pamper and put a clean shirt on for night nights. He's so much more brave than we are. We went to buy some groceries, and got a bite to eat... ( good after not much of an appetite this last few days) and we came home to find the sheet in front of Little Tuckers Crate all "rumpled" up with one of Frazier's toys in front. Evidence of his "life lessons" session he had with the youngster. Such a flood of emotions right now. Oddly, I am amazingly calm, and relieved. Knowing that his issues are of really serious nature is somewhat easier. That decision really wasn't mine to have to make. Again, a relief. Watching him sleep is so bittersweet. I am filled with gratitude for the life and love a dog that made me a better person. Because of him I am more compassionate, more fun, more trusting. I only hope that I lived up to the expectations of the Perfect Person Frazier thought I was. :--heart:


I totally understand you mean about the calmness and relief you feel. When Beau was at the end, I felt that same peace. Even though there is so much pain that you will feel from losing him there is a peace knowing he gave you a beautiful and wonderful life, teaching you so much. Please give him a big kiss from me. Frazier is such a handsome boy and you each made each other better. We are here for you in this sad time. Love him and give him lots of kisses. Tucker will be there to help you aftewards. I think you will find a difference in him. My Bama changed after Beau passed. You are an amazing person.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker's Mom*

Tucker's Mom

I am so glad that Frazier enjoyed his banana.
What you wrote about Frazier is absolutely beautiful and eloquent and I am sure if he could speak he would tell everyone he has THE BEST MOM!


----------



## Karen519

*Frazier*

Just checking in on Frazier and you.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Hi Karen,
We are holding our own. Lots of love, tears, and sadness. But great comfort in knowing my Bud's suffering is almost over. His tumor has begun to stop leaking so much, but that is due to the overwhelming contraption that he is wearing to protect it from bumping, and the gentle pressure. He is now " gagging" alot, trying to hock up the tumor I Imagine and his demeanor ( although very happy) is quiet. He is very tired boy. Tucker and He played together yesterday, but after only a few moments, Frazier collapes on top of tucker to " pin him" because he is out of energy for anymore. Tucker takes it all in stride and allows big brother to "rest" on him. A True testament to the personality of these dogs we crave and love so much. He is still eating well, drinks a TON of water ( failing kidneys). Sleeps mostly. About all that you would expect given the situation. Thanks again for checking on us, and your continued thoughts. His Cremains will be placed in a teakwood lacquered box with one of my favorite photos embossed on it. I trimmed his paws and pads yesterday, and took a few locks of hair and put it in a keepsake box that I have. Lots of tears.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry to hear about Frazier. The decision is never easy, but I'm sure it's the right one. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Tuckers Mom*

Tuckers Mom

Glad Frazier is holding his own. Praying for him and you.


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping Frazier & your family in my prayers. Hope he keeps holding his own and improving.


----------



## Karen519

*Frazier*

Praying for Frazier.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of Frazier today. Lots of prayers for all of you going through this tough time.


----------

